# Got a quote from Rastreator for Car Insurance



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking ahead for my move next year I used that online comparison site kindly suggested on this forum.
Lowest quote is Euro 162 ( provided by "Balumba " ) for a Ford Focus - 2008/09, diesel - Third Party "Extended" - whatever that means. My wife and I as drivers.
Aged mid fifties , living in Calpe.

Nice price it seems but would it be kosher I wonder ?

Using Google Translate I managed to go through the questions. The other site ( Comparador ) would not let Google Translate work though the difference in quotes may not be much.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking ahead for my move next year I used that online comparison site kindly suggested on this forum.
> Lowest quote is Euro 162 ( provided by "Balumba " ) for a Ford Focus - 2008/09, diesel - Third Party "Extended" - whatever that means. My wife and I as drivers.
> ...


Seems cheap to me & extended could mean Fire & theft ?, Glass, etc etc


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Normally there is;
terceros= third party. ( road traffic acts only , absolute minimum required by law.
terceros +lunas = as above + glass
terceros ampliado = as above +glass+fire,theft, robbery , everything apart from your own damage if the fault is yours.
Todo riesgo = full comp. This will normally be quoted as;
todo riesgo con franquicia > 500€ = full comp with excess above 500€
todo riesgo con franquicia < 500€ = full comp with excess below 500€
todo riesgo sin franquicia = = full comp with no excess.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Additionally to the above, terceros ampliado normally offers the exact cover of full comp . as long as the fault is not yours. It will pay out exactly as full comp; except for the damage to your vehicle if it is your fault.
Another point worth mentioning is that many spanish companies will not offer full comp ;on vehicles over a certain age ; normally 3-5 years. They, along with the agents, have problems understanding the British mentality of requiring full comp.

Another difference worth pointing out is that IN Spain if the vehicle is new & insured full comp. then in the event of a total loss the car will be replaced with a new one for the first 2 years.Then it will be 80% of its value for years 3&4 & 50% for year 5. 
After that it is 'valor venal ' = government book value for transfer tax & with some companies , Genesis being one, they pay an additional 30% to the VV.

P.S. if going down the 'terceros ' only route , make sure that you add to it 'vehicle recovery' ( Asistencia en viaje ) as to my knowledge Balumba terceros doesn't include it without a small additional premium.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi - yes there is an option to add recovery for Euro 25 - I would do that along with terceros ampliado.
Gus - you seemed to have heard of Balumbo before - all legit ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I've been looking for a van for some months & keep having to check insurance as it differs wildly between similar models. Balumba has come out top on a few occasions so I looked into who they were.
They are part of the Admiral ( UK) group so would seem to be ok & I'd have no problem using them if & when I finally succeed in purchasing.
Admiral Group y sus seguros de coche | Seguros de coche Balumba

Empresa | Seguros de coche Balumba

The best of the lot on the cheaper companies appears to me to be Genesis , which is the online offshoot of Liberty Seguros, which is a large spanish insurer that I've been with before.


----------

